# Just got deactivated by Doordash, was accused of property damage, I appealed, then they said my rating is too low



## Brokenglass400

Three weeks ago I was deactivated by doordash after I was accused of property damage. I completed the appeals process within an hour of receiving the news. After being diligent with support and visiting the local doordash hub where I was able to come in contact with a supervisor who made sure the ticket got through, Doordash emails me the next day and says my account has been deactivated due to low ratings. I did have a 4.1 despite completing all deliveries. However, I maintined this 4.1 from June 2019, to December 2019. They would've never deactivated me if it wasn't for the false accusation. And because I made the appeal, they are using the rating as a reason to take me off the platform. Doordash is the most profitable fooddeliver app in most areas. Is there a way I can get back on doordash?


----------



## Seamus

With a rating that low it was a matter of time. Move on and sign up for other apps. You really need to reflect on why your rating was so low.


----------



## Cold Fusion

Brokenglass400 said:


> They would've never deactivated me if it wasn't for the false accusation.


Supposedly Every UP member Deactivated Driver/Dasher/Eater claims "false accusation" as cause
Sort of like the Prison system only incarcerates inmates that claim innocents &#128519;









Deactivated Dashers "_Out of Synch"_


----------



## Brokenglass400

Cold Fusion said:


> Supposedly Every UP member Deactivated Driver/Dasher/Eater claims "false accusation" as cause
> Sort of like the Prison system only incarcerates inmates that claim innocents &#128519;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deactivated Dashers "Out of Synch"


:rollseyes: Honest to god there was no damage done to any property. It's the first accusation that's ever been made on the account.



Seamus said:


> With a rating that low it was a matter of time. Move on and sign up for other apps. You really need to reflect on why your rating was so low.


I'm not going to "move on" when all the other delivery apps make much less.


----------



## Cold Fusion

Brokenglass400 said:


> I'm not going to "move on"


I respect that ✔
I'm just spit ballin' here:
What about using a new phone number and new email address
then applying as a new worker?

https://help.doordash.com/consumers...How-do-I-reactivate-my-account?language=en_US


----------



## Seamus

Brokenglass400 said:


> I'm not going to "move on" when all the other delivery apps make much less.


You asked for advice. Move on or don't move on, that's up to you. Been doing this a very long time and have never seen anyone re-activated by Door Dash. They have far too many drivers to worry about giving you a second chance. Hence, the advice to move on.
OR
Don't move on and frustrate and stress yourself sending emails to Doordash and asking for advice you don't want to hear on internet forums.


----------



## Brokenglass400

Cold Fusion said:


> I respect that ✔
> I'm just spit ballin' here:
> What about using a new phone number and new email address
> then applying as a new worker?
> 
> https://help.doordash.com/consumers...How-do-I-reactivate-my-account?language=en_US


don't they ask for your social during sign up?


----------



## OldUncleDave

Brokenglass400 said:


> don't they ask for your social during sign up?


Geez, dude, get a clue!

Change your online info! New phone, mailbox address, New email address. I've done it with cable, you can do it with DD


----------



## Soldiering

Hmm could be wrong but pretty sure you have too provide a as #. Use your bro or son's #.


----------



## Invisible

Try GrubHub. The tips are better and they don’t steal driver tips. Oh excuse me, they don’t lower your base pay to $1 and supplement it with tips. 

Better yet, get a job with your local pizza company or Chinese restaurant.


----------



## BuberDriver

if you're really in Miami the Papa John's on calle ocho and 4th ave (next to brickell) is hiring drivers


----------



## tohunt4me

Cold Fusion said:


> Supposedly Every UP member Deactivated Driver/Dasher/Eater claims "false accusation" as cause
> Sort of like the Prison system only incarcerates inmates that claim innocents &#128519;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deactivated Dashers "_Out of Synch"_


Now dash over to the door and get my lunch " Cellie"!


----------



## uberboy1212

Brokenglass400 said:


> :rollseyes: Honest to god there was no damage done to any property. It's the first accusation that's ever been made on the account.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to "move on" when all the other delivery apps make much less.


What choice do u have but to move on? They can deactivate u for any reason they want. Honest to God 4.3 was the lowest I've ever seen before now. They're not going to take u back especially with a rating horrible rating. There's plenty of other delivery gigs out there


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Cold Fusion said:


> innocents*ce*


............spelling corrected.....................


----------



## Teksaz

How can you get to 4.1? What are you doing? lol
Make sure your zipper's ALWAYS up and they're no bats in the cave and you're good lol


----------



## Cold Fusion

Teksaz said:


> How can you get to 4.1? What are you doing? lol
> Make sure your zipper's ALWAYS up and they're no bats in the cave and you're good lol


He did the official Dasher "taste test" be4 delivery
Wearing the customer's food


----------



## Smell My Finger

Do a new account under a fake name, it might be considered identity theft but it's 2020...........


----------



## Boca Ratman

Brokenglass400 said:


> don't they ask for your social during sign up?





OldUncleDave said:


> Geez, dude, get a clue!
> 
> Change your online info! New phone, mailbox address, New email address. I've done it with cable, you can do it with DD


I can't tell you how many times I've changed my name and order 12 records for a penny from Columbia House.

Pretty much the same thing, right ?


----------



## Brokenglass400

Invisible said:


> Try GrubHub. The tips are better and they don't steal driver tips. Oh excuse me, they don't lower your base pay to $1 and supplement it with tips.
> 
> Better yet, get a job with your local pizza company or Chinese restaurant.


grub hub is horrible in my area... ive had the app open for a total of 10 hours and have received 3 requests.



OldUncleDave said:


> Geez, dude, get a clue!
> 
> Change your online info! New phone, mailbox address, New email address. I've done it with cable, you can do it with DD


dude you're the one that needs to get a clue. they ask for your social during the sign up process. changing your phone and address does nothing to mask your social security.



Smell My Finger said:


> Do a new account under a fake name, it might be considered identity theft but it's 2020...........


unless you have a "fake" social this can't be done


----------



## GrumpZilla

uh..what about background checks, license, insurance, etc. Not too easy to duplicate/fake those for a 2nd chance at DD.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Seamus said:


> You asked for advice. Move on or don't move on, that's up to you. Been doing this a very long time and have never seen anyone re-activated by Door Dash. They have far too many drivers to worry about giving you a second chance. Hence, the advice to move on.
> OR
> Don't move on and frustrate and stress yourself sending emails to Doordash and asking for advice you don't want to hear on internet forums.


I been deactivated for cancellations rate and reactivated you send a lot emails.


----------



## Diamondraider

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............spelling corrected.....................


Now I can sleep...&#129322;



Smell My Finger said:


> Do a new account under a fake name, it might be considered identity theft but it's 2020...........


OP could "identify" as a different person


----------



## Redmans47

New phone number and email. The rest can be the same


----------

